# How To Make a Laser Lighter out of a Bic



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

YouTube - Cheapy Lighter Laser Burner!

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Interesting... Now where are my sharks?


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

that's pretty cool!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, at first I thought he was talking about a laser pointer, but after I saw it burn shit I was totally sold on the idea. Awesome!!!


----------

